# Blue VW Jetta GLI shoot.



## Chad Truss (May 29, 2009)

Went out early one morning and shot some photos of a fellow car club members ride.  This is behind an old warehous looking building in Minneapolis.

This car is modified in a style called OEM+ meaning it's relatively stock looking in appearance on the outside, but it's lowered and has some performance upgrades.

Critiques are welcome.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.






I'm still working on removing the reflections out of the windshield on the first one.  My Photoshop skills are still improving.


----------



## mylo (May 30, 2009)

I like Picture 4 - The car is nicely positioned in the middle. I laso like the backdrop with the ladder.

Cheers!
mylo


----------

